# Dug this mourning



## Warf rat (Sep 3, 2018)

Any ideas? It's narrow has applied top. ch


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 3, 2018)

It appears to be a pepper-sauce bottle from around 1900.


----------



## Warf rat (Sep 3, 2018)

Thank you very much, Spirit Bear!


----------



## Warf rat (Sep 3, 2018)

How about this one


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 3, 2018)

I'm afraid I'm not seeing an image at this time.


----------



## Warf rat (Sep 3, 2018)

I'll try again.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 3, 2018)

I'm going to guess the seam goes up to the top, which puts it after the other bottle as it would be machine-made. If this is so, later 1910s-1920s. 
I'm guessing a medicine. Perhaps a syrup type.


----------



## Warf rat (Sep 3, 2018)

Sorry I for got to tell it has an applied top. Probably the same, medicine syrup type? Godspeed


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 3, 2018)

Based on what I can see, it is not an applied top. Perchance a tooled top. A very clear image looking inside the mouth would tell us more.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 3, 2018)

I agree, looks like a tooled top.  The bottles in this general shape that I've seen embossed or labelled have been hair product bottles.  It reminds me of the Nyal bottles we find here in Canada, which have tooled tops.


----------



## Screwtop (Sep 4, 2018)

I have no clue as to what these are, as I am not that experienced yet. But I will, say this, those are really cool looking!


----------



## Warf rat (Sep 4, 2018)

I have found a nujol.


----------



## Warf rat (Sep 4, 2018)

The other one.


----------



## Warf rat (Sep 4, 2018)

Is that picture of the amber one good enough?


----------



## Warf rat (Sep 4, 2018)

I'm sorry you said Nyal. This bottle has a seam going up side that stops at neck. And the neck has one that goes to the top of the lip but they don't line up. Thanks screwtop. ch


----------



## Warf rat (Sep 5, 2018)

Are these tooled top? I don't know.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 5, 2018)

The seams on the Nuyol go up to the top, so it's machine-made. If they stop somewhere on the neck, it's tooled.


----------



## Warf rat (Sep 7, 2018)

Is a tooled neck and applied top the same thing?


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 7, 2018)

No.  A tooled lip is just that...tooled (so there are no seams apparent from about midway up the neck up) but an applied lip is earlier and shows clear signs of being a separate piece of glass that was applied.  I would suggest the following link as a resource:  https://sha.org/bottle/finishes.htm


----------



## Warf rat (Sep 8, 2018)

I believe I do not have any  applied.


----------



## sandchip (Sep 9, 2018)

Hey Rat, here are a few obvious examples of applied tops.


 

 

Some aren't quite as obvious, but in these two examples, you can see in the top where the neck was separated from the blowpipe.

 

Some early tops are tooled, not in the sense of having been blown in a full height blowback mold where the top is actually part of the mold and tooled after removal from the mold and separation from the blowpipe, but where the bottle is separated from the blowpipe, then tooled by flaring in this case, or in others, rolled inwardly or outwardly.



Hope this helps, and I'm glad you've joined us and I enjoy seeing your enthusiasm as a new collector.


----------



## Warf rat (Sep 9, 2018)

Thanks Sandchip glad I found this fourm so I can get answers. Those bottles of yours are super. Don't suppose I will ever dig one of those. Good day. O thanks for the pictures very helpful.


----------



## sandchip (Sep 9, 2018)

You're very welcome.  The odds are a little less favorable on digging the earlier pieces in Kansas, but you never know.  Hope springs eternal!


----------



## willong (Sep 12, 2018)

*A Great Resource -- find many of your questioned answered here.*



Warf rat said:


> Is a tooled neck and applied top the same thing?



Warf rat, 

I'm surprised no one has referred you to this site already; but if you are really eager to learn about identifying antique bottles chronologically, then you will be hard pressed to find a better resource.

Go to https://sha.org/bottle/index.htm and start studying!  You can also buy a 555-page book, but the information is all online and searchable.


https://sha.org/bottle/index.htm


----------



## sandchip (Sep 14, 2018)

willong said:


> Warf rat,
> 
> I'm surprised no one has referred you to this site already...



nhpharm did on page 2.


----------



## Warf rat (Sep 14, 2018)

I found that site some time ago. That's a lot of reading and well... I studied it some. But for me it's just easer to find someone and ask questions. I'll just be a pest on this site. Thanks, Willong


----------

